# GNU Carbon Credit board length



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi,

I've just returned from my first snowboard vacation at Beech Mountain, NC and by the end of the 5 days I had gone from 'I hate it' to 'I like this'. I'm a skier who decided to try out snowboarding before deciding on whether to buy new skis or a board. Based on the vacation I'll be spending next season snowboarding and should be able to get around 30 days at Beech Mountain.

I'm 46 yrs old, male, 72 kg / 159 lbs, 5' 9" and am just looking to ride the groomed trails alongside my wife (skier) and 6 year old kid (skier). I am looking to buy the GNU Carbon Credit board now as it is discounted and looking for some advice. *Is there any input/recommendations/guidance on whether I would be better placed with a 153 cm or 156 cm board?*. Both work within my weight range, as a beginner the recommendation seems to be go for shorter, but if I want to focus on carving groomed slopes then consider the longer.

I'll also likely be getting the Burton Step On bindings/boots - probably the Swath.

thanks and welcome

TheSalamander


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey welcome to snowboarding, it took a while but you finally made the right decision. Unless you've specific application in mind (eg. jibbing or speed) you're best off being bang in the middle of a board's weight range. That means the 56 CC for you right?



Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm about your exact size and had a CC in a 153. North Carolina you aren't talking powder so float isn't going to be an issue and the 3cm won't really be noticable. Either 53 or 56 will be fine, go for what you can find in stock at the best price for this time of year.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Just to bring this thread to closure I bought a GNU CC 156 at my local store yesterday. They had a competitive price and I was happy to give them my business. Looking forward to trying it out next season!

TheSalamander


----------

